# Gaim-0.72 russian charset

## Zoltan

Недавно перешел на gnome, соответственно, поменял licq на gaim. В нем как-то можно указать кодировку для сообщений вместо UTF-8? А если нельзя, то window icq клиенты понимают unicode? А то с виндузятниками надо переписываться в cp1251, а в настройках gaim никаких намеков на установку кодировки я не нашел.

----------

## ghuug

по идее должно и так работать.

вы пробывали?

Михаил.

----------

## Zoltan

Если честно, то нет  :Smile: 

Просто не было человека, с которым я бы стал charset тестировать в онлайне. А что, под виндами icq/trillian сообщают серверу какой charset они могут принимать и автоматом делается конверсия? Вообщем, я конечно попробую, я просто думал что врядли виндовые клиенты уже без проблем будут юникод воспринимать.

----------

## Alarik

Пробовал с Мирандой - не работает.... 

Так что сейчас сижу на sim 0.9.1

----------

## inv

GAIM действительно не работает со старыми icq клиентами и с мирандой.

Есть патч для 0.71, который позволяет общаться нормально с этими клиентами, когда он online, т.к. если он offline, то непонятно как можно определить их кодировку.

----------

## RedLine

 *inv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Есть патч для 0.71, который позволяет общаться нормально с этими клиентами....

 

Что-то  я никак найти его не могу. Может линку присоветуете.

----------

## inv

Линки нету, а как в форум файл прицепить - незнаю.

----------

## ba

inv а русские никнеймы нормально отображаются с этим патчем?

----------

## idealist

 *Zoltan wrote:*   

> Недавно перешел на gnome, соответственно, поменял licq на gaim. В нем как-то можно указать кодировку для сообщений вместо UTF-8? А если нельзя, то window icq клиенты понимают unicode? А то с виндузятниками надо переписываться в cp1251, а в настройках gaim никаких намеков на установку кодировки я не нашел.

 

В общем не обязательно licq  менять. Можно к ней jons-gtk2-gui из cvs  доставить.

----------

## Zoltan

 *idealist wrote:*   

> 
> 
> В общем не обязательно licq  менять. Можно к ней jons-gtk2-gui из cvs  доставить.

 

Это мысль. А есть к нему ebuild? А то я что-то не вижу нигде.

----------

## idealist

 *Zoltan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Это мысль. А есть к нему ebuild? А то я что-то не вижу нигде.

 

К сожалению нет.  

Но у меня так получилось:

1)

```
-d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/licq login

cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/licq co jons-gtk2-gui
```

потом компилируешь и

```
mv  jons-gtk2-gui.so /usr/lib/licq/

mv  jons-gtk2-gui.so /usr/lib/licq/
```

ну и в подправить licq.conf

----------

## Zoltan

Работает! Правда многие опции нельзя редактировать в gtk gui, но по крайней мере все остальное есть. Спасибо.

----------

